# Another freezing question



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got a couple of kg from rave, ij and fudge, having a milky month







trying to learn how to tame the steam wand,

so gonna try freezing about 500g for later , decanted into some valve bags, ready to go, so the question is

should I' let degass a bit before freezing or freeze them fresh, and get them out a few days before I use them?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Degas then freeze is what I read (think it was Boots who said it)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you must freeze (and I'm still not convinced there is any merit in doing so) put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze immediately. When you defrost leave the tape on for the first 12 hours or so, then take off. Beans should be good to go in 24 hours after being removed.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

aaronb said:


> If you must freeze (and I'm still not convinced there is any merit in doing so) put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze immediately. When you defrost leave the tape on for the first 12 hours or so, then take off. Beans should be good to go in 24 hours after being removed.


Cheers, that's what I have been doing, as well as tapeing the top and wrapping in cling film, and fast freezing, just experimenting really, and 2kgs is just a little to much for a month, just really wondered what happens with the co2/ degassing


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I did a load of reading on freezing beans recently as I bought 2kg of coffee with a voucher I was given. I found a couple of good articles that tested coffee frozen vs unfrozen & they struggled to find any differences.

They also gave info on the best method. Basically, make sure they beans are stored in an air tight container - i've gone for double wrapped in zip seal bags inside an airtight tupperware, seems to be working nicely. Equally important is the defrosting process - they must remain sealed until completely defrosted otherwise condensation can be an issue.

I think the article also said that the beans were frozen when freshly roasted as they still degas in the freezer, although at a slower rate.

The articles are here:

Coffee: to freeze or not to freeze

Freezing espresso coffee part 2


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you seal up the valve the bag should inflate if any gas is being given off, has anyone bothered to test this yet. This just seems an obvious test to me.

Oh by the way I'm not one who freezes beans.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wasn't a freezer until somehow I ended up with about 4kg of beans all at once


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

aaronb said:


> If you must freeze (and I'm still not convinced there is any merit in doing so) put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze immediately. When you defrost leave the tape on for the first 12 hours or so, then take off. Beans should be good to go in 24 hours after being removed.


I don't understand the point of putting tape over the valve. Surely the point of the valve is that it stops any air (and therefore water vapour) getting into the bag, so taping is unnecessary? I used to do it but don't bother any longer, and can't tell a difference - but maybe that's just me!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

That's not quite the whole of it though - the seal is also likely to freeze, in one position or another, due to moisture in the air; it's just a piece of plastic membrane after all. If it happens to freeze open, then air can pass in either direction.

Easily noticeable if you forget to tape, your freezer smells lovely when you open the door 

I'm not convinced on the degassing though - I can't taste a difference after freezing, but there is definitely less out gassing (measured by bag swellage with a taped valve, and fizziness in the cup) after defrosting. Not sure how that works.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

aaronb said:


> If you must freeze (and I'm still not convinced there is any merit in doing so) put a bit of tape over the valve and freeze immediately. When you defrost leave the tape on for the first 12 hours or so, then take off. Beans should be good to go in 24 hours after being removed.


Just out of interest, what's the advantage of putting tape over the valve?

The gasses won't freeze in a domestic freezer and would be trapped inside the bag. Is there an advantage in this?

With regards to freezing in general, if there's so much debate over its merits or otherwise I've come to the conclusion it doesn't make much difference. For example, if you got some 10 day old jam pit and some very stale ja pit and made an espresso from both the difference would be obvious. If you get the same beans and freeze some and leave some stored in a cool dark place the difference in the resulting espresso would be far more subjective so I try not to buy so much that I need to freeze in the first place. If I do end up with a lot and decide to freeze, I know not to expect wonders from it.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Just out of interest, what's the advantage of putting tape over the valve? The gasses won't freeze in a domestic freezer and would be trapped inside the bag. Is there an advantage in this?


Oxidization still occurs at lower temperatures (albeit much more slowly), so reducing the available oxygen to the beans is still important when frozen. Taping is really only a method to prevent oxygen getting through the seal if it freezes open.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> If you seal up the valve the bag should inflate if any gas is being given off, has anyone bothered to test this yet. This just seems an obvious test to me.
> 
> Oh by the way I'm not one who freezes beans.
> 
> Ian


no they don't inflate, part the reason why I'm asking


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Tend to buy 2kg at a time to get better value, as well as free posting, like I said a little more than months worth, so just experimenting to get the most outa the beans, and I think defiantly worth taping the valve, smallest bit of moisture gets in would ruin it,



cold war kid said:


> Just out of interest, what's the advantage of putting tape over the valve?
> 
> The gasses won't freeze in a domestic freezer and would be trapped inside the bag. Is there an advantage in this?
> 
> With regards to freezing in general, if there's so much debate over its merits or otherwise I've come to the conclusion it doesn't make much difference. For example, if you got some 10 day old jam pit and some very stale ja pit and made an espresso from both the difference would be obvious. If you get the same beans and freeze some and leave some stored in a cool dark place the difference in the resulting espresso would be far more subjective so I try not to buy so much that I need to freeze in the first place. If I do end up with a lot and decide to freeze, I know not to expect wonders from it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I was told to tape to keep the valve from sticking. I was also told to tape the valve when flying by a Singaporean coffee roaster who sold me some wonderful light roast Yirgacheffe that I brought back. Never really questioned it?

My issue with freeing is it always comes back to that article by Jim mentioned earlier, no other studies have ever proven it does(nt) make a difference. I'd rather buy little often but to each his/her own.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> That's not quite the whole of it though - the seal is also likely to freeze, in one position or another, due to moisture in the air; it's just a piece of plastic membrane after all. If it happens to freeze open, then air can pass in either direction.
> 
> Easily noticeable if you forget to tape, your freezer smells lovely when you open the door


LOL








Well I've never had that, so I guess I'm OK!


----------

